

The Unix Programming Environment (1984) [pdf] - maxiskell
https://bin.sc/Teaching/2014/JavaScript/Resources/The%20Unix%20Programming%20Environment.pdf

======
mwcremer
Wow, is this in the public domain now?

~~~
ketralnis
Nope. Copyright notice on page 2 (including "no part of this may be
reproduced... by any form or any means") and no reason to believe it's not
valid.

